# Lucky is Back!



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is my precious little fishy! He is back for another submission!







:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

its kind of blurry but he looks really colorful.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks. I just like to show him off....lol.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Do you think this one is better?
100_3840.jpg


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

woah he looks like my sisters betta. is he a VT?

'also he looks like hes stalking prey thats cute i like his colors


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks, he is VT. Is this one better?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yes wayyy less blurry but dont worry bout it my camera takes really blurry pics if im not steady. i want to get the nikon d5000 for christmas. its a professional camera and it takes moving pics and makes them look incredibly still nice fish though


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wil you take one of hiss entire body so i can see his body colors??


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I probably have one....hang on.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I know it is blurry, but...
100_3838.jpg


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

well its seeable hahaha also yea he is just like my sisters he looks amazing!! i love his colors. and i like his set up (well of what i can see of course)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

:-D:-Dthat is one big bubblenest!!:-D:-D


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks! But that was his old tank. Dragon now lives there. If you go to My albums you might see Lucky's new 5 gallon.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

okay ill go there now


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool.


----------

